# Question  for a Near Future Police Procedural



## madgenius (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm writing a story that is essentially King Arthur retold as a police procedural. It's set in a near future where criminals and terrorist abuse cutting edge advances in biotechnology and the heroic police clean up after the resulting mess. The case they' working on involves organized crime obtaining peoples genetic information, fabricating it en masse, and using it to steal from them. How would the Lancelot and Merlin equivalent  go about solving this crime? One is a police agent, the other a scientist.


----------



## madgenius (Jan 16, 2018)

It takes place in Virginia. They are the State Police... at least at first.


----------



## madgenius (Jan 16, 2018)

It takes place in Virginia. State Police


----------



## stevesh (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm not picking on you, but I see this sort of post a lot in several writing forums, and I don't think your question is reasonable. Essentially, you've said, "I have an idea for a book - tell me how to write it". Ideas are easy. It's the turning of the idea into a story that's the creative and difficult part. Just start writing your story, and come back here when you have much more specific questions.


----------



## madgenius (Jan 17, 2018)

That's no how I intended my question to come off. I wasn't asking to tell me how to write it. I'm wanting to know where to start with police procedure in the situation I detailed. I know so little of that matter that I don't know where to start. I'm asking for advice on what proper police procedure would go. Once I know, I can write the story very well, thank you.


----------



## Garvan (Jan 17, 2018)

madgenius said:


> That's no how I intended my question to come off. I wasn't asking to tell me how to write it. I'm wanting to know where to start with police procedure in the situation I detailed. I know so little of that matter that I don't know where to start. I'm asking for advice on what proper police procedure would go. Once I know, I can write the story very well, thank you.



There are a lot of books that help authors with just those questions for sale on Amazon - just search for crime writers guides or procedural guides and I am sure you will find them. But I would say that don't go to far down the rabbit hole of "reality". This is fiction, so let it be that, put just enough reality to seem like you know what you are talking about but don't get hung up on it.


----------



## ironpony (Jan 19, 2018)

I think we need to know a lot more about the actual crime first before giving input.  It sounds more like a Sherlock Holmes and Watson in the future, compared to Arthur and Lancelot.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Jan 20, 2018)

Two methods of distinguishing between original and clone:

A) Only one would have full and verifiable infancy to contemporaneous memories, fibgerprints, medical records, and

B) Only the original could be in one place at one time, such a person could be held in "Protective custody," or under close observation...


----------

